# Propane v.s. Wood prices



## Bwhunter85 (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyone not fire up their stove this year because of how low propane prices are?  Just curious for those who buy firewood instead of cutting your own.


----------



## muncybob (Jan 5, 2016)

I cut my own, but it seems wood prices are as high if not higher than last year. Wood be a no brainer around here.


----------



## Bwhunter85 (Jan 5, 2016)

muncybob said:


> I cut my own, but it seems wood prices are as high if not higher than last year. Wood be a no brainer around here.



I cut my own as well, but this is my first year with my OWB and I know I'm going to run out of seasoned wood.  I am locked in for propane at $1.19/gal, so if I need, I'll just keep cutting for and getting ahead for the next few years and not burn green wood.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 5, 2016)

I cut my own as well.

From a strictly monetary standpoint, if you have to purchase wood. At $1 a gallon of LP, $210 per cord of Red Oak, 92% LP furnace efficiency and 80% wood furnace efficiency....it would theoretically cost the same to heat with wood vs LP.


----------



## Poindexter (Jan 5, 2016)

BTU for BTU "seasoned" cordwood is more expensive than #2 furnace oil up here right now.  $350 cord v- $2.35/ gallon.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 5, 2016)

I burned up a bunch of poplar earlier in the year but burning 3 and 4 year seasoned oak to have the windows open during the day or  getting a fire going every night  with these low fuel prices and an efficient burner just doesn't make much sense.  Back burning again with this cold weather. I value my red oak at $250-$300/cord even though it cost me anywhere from almost $0-$80/cord. I don't mind saving it for when fuel prices are higher. Save today or save tomorrow. ( or save today and tomorrow )


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 5, 2016)

We are paying around $1.50/gallon of propane and I still find it way cheaper to heat with wood.  I have a 90% efficiency central heat system and most appliances that run off of propane.  I set my heat at 62F and when it kicks on, it kicks on.  Otherwise I burn wood.  It still hasn't kicked on yet this year.

We have very inexpensive firewood around here.  $185/cord of legitimately seasoned and dry mixed hardwood delivered and stacked.  I can get a cord of green wood for $100.  I usually cut several cords myself and buy several cords.

Plus there is the many values of heating with wood beyond being cheaper.  Even if it was the same price, I would choose my wood stove because I love the whole activity surrounding it.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jan 5, 2016)

I know a lot of people around me are not burning wood they are getting propane and natural gas cheap.  They don't want to deal with cutting splitting etc. just more for the people who do want to burn.  Wood has been very easy to acquire lately.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jan 5, 2016)

Propane is not cheap around here, $1.59 a gallon and I would use 600 to 800 gallon. Do the math. I scrounge and get wood free, no splitter, just two chainsaws, maul and a old pickup truck.  It is very time consuming hard work, gets the house dusty and when the weather gets in the teens the house gets too cold and over the low 50's the house can get too hot.  But it is a hobby, I am retired and love processing wood and running the stoves gives me something to do especially when the weather is bad outside. Most other people lead a different lifestyle and have a different opinion.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jan 5, 2016)

It's true processing firewood is a lifestyle.  Keep at it hickorynut.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 5, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Propane is not cheap around here, $1.59 a gallon and I would use 600 to 800 gallon. Do the math. I scrounge and get wood free, no splitter, just two chainsaws, maul and a old pickup truck.  It is very time consuming hard work, gets the house dusty and when the weather gets in the teens the house gets too cold and over the low 50's the house can get too hot.  But it is a hobby, I am retired and love processing wood and running the stoves gives me something to do especially when the weather is bad outside. Most other people lead a different lifestyle and have a different opinion.


Well put!  Even on the few days where heating with wood becomes a chore, I just remind myself that it's a form of exercise, both physical and mental, and treat it as such.  Folks pay for gym memberships and I feel blessed to be able to heat with wood instead.


----------



## LocustPocust (Jan 6, 2016)

heavy hammer said:


> It's true processing firewood is a lifestyle.



Absolutely! I love the exercise and I like the fact that heat wise I'm 100% self sufficient. It's all on me.. not relying on a power plant 500 miles away or relying on the oil man.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods (Jan 6, 2016)

I was holding off on burning wood because of all the talk about cheap propane, but then I checked out bill and did the math, and here in CT it's still cheaper to burn.  Propane is going for $2.50/gallon at the moment.

https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/PET_PRI_WFR_DCUS_SCT_W.htm


----------



## 4wydnr (Jan 21, 2016)

We buy lp by the semi load. Last load came in at $0.79, at that price it's hardly worth running my wood furnace even without having to pay for the wood. But I burn when it's colder out because the house temps stay more even.


----------



## Blowingsmokeupyourchimney (Jan 21, 2016)

I cut my own wood also, propane when I bought for the propane stove was .75 per gallon. I burn wood, unless they gave it way free, I will burn wood.  I have to question other people,"what are they doing that is so important that they HAVE TO burn propane or oil?" I understand the trucker who isn't home for 3 days and gets home to a cold home. But the people (NOT on this site) who have 2 or 3 homes and are heating those homes and not being in them are simply wasting money and feeding the oil companies.  It cost a lot more money to keep at home always at 72-74 degrees, "so what" that when I wake up or get home and it is 60 degrees, load more wood into the stove and by the time you bring in the groceries and a few arm loads of wood in, your house it 75 degrees.


----------



## Knots (Jan 22, 2016)

I cut my own and I'm still burning wood most of the time.  No matter how cheap propane gets, I'll still keep the house warmer with wood.  The wood is quieter too.


----------



## blades (Jan 22, 2016)

Ng might be cheap itself but the add on pricing- meter rental, transportation charges, environmental charges, Dead beat charges and anything else they can think of to charge cost a lot more than the gas in total- like last month for apx $7.50 for actual gas cost almost $20 to receive it. electric is worse.


----------



## woodhog73 (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm curious with the prices listed for wood are you all talking regular cord?  Or face cord? 

Where I'm at prices are in the $125 to $150 range for a face cord of seasoned oak delivered and stacked . I've seen pick up yourself prices for like $75 or $80.

I cut my own trees and wood so it's just the cost of my time, saw gas, etc. I agree it's a hobby and/or lifestyle. I'm on natural gas with a 92 percent rated furnace and I still burn wood. I just enjoy cutting and splitting wood. I don't rely on wood heat mainly just burning on weekends, and in the evenings when I'm home. More for extra or supplemental heat. Still it saves on the natural gas bill and there's something about the nice warmth of wood.


----------



## Applesister (Jan 22, 2016)

If you wanted to crunch numbers you could calculate savings for either way. It would make sense of course to follow the cheapest route.
Aging wood an additional year has added benefits. Or getting ahead. If other heating sources prove more efficient. 
Its kind of a logical "duh..."
I have access to a woodlot, wood is abundant and I dont buy it.
It backs up and suppliments fuel oil.
Regardless of how low other sources of heating are, wood will always be cheaper.
I keep the woodstove going 24/7, if furnace kicks in...the thermostat is set at 60°.


----------

